

Notes on This Week in Startups Episode 567: Maren Kate Donovan’s Zirtual - francoismathieu
http://www.mypodnotes.com/post/126696817428/notes-on-this-week-in-startups-episode-567-maren

======
francoismathieu
"Switching from contractors to employees was costly, and 5-10% quit as they
prefered to remain contractors."

